# 'Nixie'-'The lady Gaga of Linux



## vaithy (Sep 11, 2011)

It may infuriated Traditional Linux purist..Because, Linux and sex never match also it is widely thought female gender don't acknowledged, they are Linux users..because no body wanted to be called to be a 'geek', which is predominantly associated with 'Male' gender dominated world..
*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/2011-09-11-112130_1680x1050_scrot.png?w=600&h=375

*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/2011-09-11-094600_1680x1050_scrot.png?w=300&h=187
But my view changed drastically when  years ago-searching for a Linux tutorials, 'Nixie' surfaced dramatically..First i may misunderstood  her post.. because 'you could not get away by saying' Ubuntu sucks' and publishing in you tube, .. but she did it.. than get away unscratched.. That is amazing..Her post generated more than 4,50,000 viewer for the title 'Ubuntu themes'..average 1 lakh people are viewing her post.. that is amazing,..
*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/2011-09-11-124417_1680x1050_scrot1.png?w=600&h=375

Some of her titles are , ' Go for open source or Go home"

'how to cure Windows virus with Ubuntu Linux?

*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/2011-09-11-114140_1680x1050_scrot1.png?w=600&h=375
She is actually a game blogger, but turn her attention to Linux particularly Ubuntu that is all..

However, all her viewers has agreed on one single point without reservation..'She is too sexy.. and  distract the viewers about what she is saying'

Many of the commenter are very much making bad comments about her figures instead of Linux.. however there are some genuine Users who think she explained the hard coded Linux in very Less sentence.. This is a victory for her.. She also admit this fact, Even if 10% of the viewers are converted to Linux, it is enough for me..

When asking about her dress,



> I wear things that I like – that I think look good, and that I feel comfortable in. If others like it too I find that very flattering, but it isn’t why I wear it.



She is avid game enthusist but now give some of her free time about Linux



> I have recently discovered the joys of Linux as an operating system, and created a little part of my site devoted to sharing my experiences with others; perhaps helping them avoid the same pitfalls I’ve made.


she has accomplished what Richard Stallman and Linus could not do in their 20 years, she is attracting attention for Linux in online and social network...

She is what lady Gaga to Music and she to  to Linux at now.. I wish  RMS should be 'Nixie- the Linux Doll"


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 11, 2011)

good post!! Thx for sharing


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't particularly like her style, have seen her videos and articles posted at OMGUbuntu, but hey if newbies are actually being attracted to Linux for a good reason, then very well.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I don't particularly like her style, have seen her videos and articles posted at OMGUbuntu, but hey if newbies are actually being attracted to Linux for a good reason, then very well.



Yes, she is intimating with her body with her voice, so most users are distracted from the subject, how ever, they are again come to watch same video, finally became Linux users.. ofcourse, this is not  correct...But, read the sleaze comments of some users and their obscene gestures etc., doesn't affect her..She is not the first woman in You tube to offer or discuss LINUX,, there are others! but at the first sight of obscene comments, they rapidly withdraw, so we the Linux/FOSS have these gender inequality..some lady FOSS activitists are using male identity in IRC/forums etc.,
Meego is very nice and more functional than android. but when some body say 'Linux' from the rooftop, most newbies are running away.. but put some semi- naked women models holding the mobiles/computers, than say it is 'Android' thousands stand in Line, (SAMSUNG ANY ONE!) This is marketing..
In Linux case 'Nixie' is free marketing ICON of Linux..


----------

